# .



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Telling a random paddler to F off as he paddles up to you unsolicited.
Kayakfishing is not a social sport, until back on the beach. :twisted:


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Posting screenshots from weather forecasting sites for the upcoming weekend earlier than Friday night - a sure way to incur the wrath of the weather gods and ruin the weekend for everybody.

Weighing in dirty, filthy, stinky mac tuna in fishing comps


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

BIGKEV said:


> Posting screenshots from weather forecasting sites for the upcoming weekend earlier than Friday night - a sure way to incur the wrath of the weather gods and ruin the weekend for everybody.
> 
> Weighing in dirty, filthy, stinky mac tuna in fishing comps


Ouch! That is fairly direct, to say the least. I doubt that will happen on the 25th.



Lazybugger said:


> Taking more than 24hours to write a full detailed trip report with photos and videos to somewhere magnificent like Northwest Island.
> Going on above mentioned trip
> Going fishing while I am stuck at work
> Catching a fish while I donut.
> ...


I'm not a bastard. I don't qualify cause I didn't meet ALL the criteria (no shiny new kayak - yet).



salticrak said:


> So with the whole thing of kayakone holding another man's fish for a pic....


Laugh you grumpy young bastard. We sucked you in. :lol: "Twas just a little harmless joke a trifle overdone" :lol: :lol:


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

No ouch intended, just a little poke


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

BIGKEV said:


> Weighing in dirty, filthy, stinky mac tuna in fishing comps


That is the lowest of the low, i would never do that.........again. :lol:

Unless one jumps into my open hatch, like it did at Noosa.


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

carnster said:


> Unless one jumps into my open hatch, like it did at Noosa.


Thats the stuff you need to get on the go pro! Problem is the bloody things never seem to capture these one off gems.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

carnster said:


> BIGKEV said:
> 
> 
> > Weighing in dirty, filthy, stinky mac tuna in fishing comps
> ...


I just saw a pig fly by. :lol:


----------



## labrat (Jul 25, 2008)

salticrak said:


> Not helping a bloke with his yak as he lies in the shoredump encrusted with sand and tangled in paddles leashes after a wipeout.


On the contrary, helping him is unseemly as it suggests that he is unable to cope with the situation himself.
The acceptable form of behaviour is to continue packing up your own rig while laughing derisively and hurling abusive comments. This demonstrates that you have every confidence in him being able to avoid drowning without any assistance.


----------



## Yakkamat (Nov 13, 2012)

Geez, and I thought this was a gentleman's sport. You lads play rough ;-)


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

BIGKEV said:


> carnster said:
> 
> 
> > Unless one jumps into my open hatch, like it did at Noosa.
> ...


Tell me about it Kev, they have a mind of there own.


----------



## jbonez (Jul 9, 2013)

Grabbing a slimey off someone and then catching a marlin with it.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Not bringing your own beer/drinks, but driniking everyone elses


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

anselmo said:


> Not bringing your own beer/drinks, but driniking everyone elses


 That's a bit general isn't it? Surely you can think of something more 'yakish'?


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

How about "wait up I'll be ready in 20" and an hour later...


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

BIGKEV said:


> anselmo said:
> 
> 
> > Not bringing your own beer/drinks on a yak fishing trip, but drinking everyone elses when back on shore
> ...


There you go


----------



## Slide (Oct 25, 2007)

Jeez BIGKEV didn't like my weather post :lol:


----------



## Sprocket (Nov 19, 2008)

BIGKEV said:


> anselmo said:
> 
> 
> > Not bringing your own beer/drinks, but driniking everyone elses
> ...


How about bringing your own beer and a slab for your host, who serves up a beautiful home grown beef BBQ, Over indulged, too crook to fish, possibly blaming the food!!! :lol:


----------



## Sprocket (Nov 19, 2008)

salticrak said:


> So with the whole thing of kayakone holding another mans fish for a pic i was just wondering if there are other actions that a newbie to this sport would want to avoid if he is to be invited back on a fishing trip.
> 
> Another one that comes to mind is seagulling, this is when you paddle blissfully unaware of your mates lines out the back of his yak causing all sorts of hassles.
> 
> ...


While I am at it Salti I fish with you quite regularly and was a newbie once, I hope none of your etiquette infractions are pointed at me ;-) 
you know there is nothing worse than your fishing buddy trying to sneak back to the beach backwards in the big surf :lol: 
Also don't you hate it when one of those no Stealth fellows asks you to store a rod or a fish for the re-entry. It has been proven that another persons fish in your hatch will cause you to turn turtle, due to an imbalance probably :lol:


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

How about I'll collect you and your yak at 5am, then ringing at 5.30am to say I decided not to go


----------



## TouringTom (Mar 6, 2012)

Won't mention names but how would your mate lending a slimy off you and then asking to paddle along side you as his GPS had croaked only to land a record 22kg long tail go down.

Tom


----------



## catfishking (Jan 1, 2014)

one behaviour that grinds my gears came into play last weekend at cooloothin creek in noosa my mate and I went for a paddle, came across a big overhanging tree we approached it ever so quietly and there were at least 4 surface chomps in about 10 seconds we both poised to cast our lures in when around the corner came another couple of kayaks with the paddles hitting the water like a 200 pound bellyflop and that's when the paddles made it too water and not crashing into the side of the kayak in small quiet estuaries it pays to be as quiet as possible banging and crashing your paddle and yahooing not yakking behaviour unless you just landed a great fish


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

I like to yak nood.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Zed said:


> Kayakfishing is not a social sport,





Junglefisher said:


> I like to yak nood.


What you do by yourself is ok.


----------



## scoman (Oct 4, 2010)

Blokes who make you pick them up to save on fuel, make you take their rods in your fish hatch and then lose your spare vhf in the surf..........

Sorry bruus I owe you big time!!


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

scoman said:


> Blokes who make you pick them up to save on fuel, make you take their rods in your fish hatch and then lose your spare vhf in the surf..........
> 
> There is a story there..........
> 
> Sorry bruus I owe you big time!!


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

scoman said:


> Blokes who make you pick them up to save on fuel, make you take their rods in your fish hatch and then lose your spare vhf in the surf..........
> 
> Sorry bruus I owe you big time!!


I found a vhf in the surf what colour was it? Pm me it may be the one.


----------



## bildad (Jun 20, 2011)

labrat said:


> salticrak said:
> 
> 
> > Not helping a bloke with his yak as he lies in the shoredump encrusted with sand and tangled in paddles leashes after a wipeout.
> ...


I agree :lol:


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

salticrak said:


> Blokes who ask for your advice, you show em/tell em and the reasons why to do xyz and then they just keep doing the crap they have always done.


They're called askholes aren't they?


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Junglefisher said:


> I like to yak nood.


In canada? :shock:


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Sending bad juju over Very High Frequency waves.

Went out in cold foggy damp breezy conditions this morning. Lost sight of rossman early and just flicked plastic until light picking up a sandbass and some bites. Found some bait and called up rossman on the VHF.
"Im just having the worst possible luck w tangles. This is the third f'n time! Im about ready to give up this *@&%[email protected]* sport!"
"Uh ok then. Just letting you know I found some nice candybar macks."
"Yeah I found a couple and promtly got bit and tangled up and lost everything. #&@*#! ! !"
Within minutes I had my baits doing the doe-see-doe and I went downhill from there. Five missed big bites on the liveya and no more bass on plastics.
One fish all day.
Rossman went on to get 3 lingcod 4 chunk bass and a 30in halibut all on baits.
He stole my mojo and passed on the juju wireless!
I gave the pupydog eyes and he gave me the fish and the honor of cutting it.
Fair?


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Zed said:


> Fair?












Yes.


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

salticrak said:


> The protagonists involved in this unseemly behavior shall remain nameless, the lazy bastards know who they are.
> 
> Some places we launch at requires portage so two fellas per yak, you carry it over rough ground and then take yer wheels to the car for lock up. These two individuals had just returned from locking their wheels away.
> They nonchalantly walked right past a stationary yak waiting to be carried over the rough ground to their own yaks, this all happened as the other two blokes were busy carrying a yak.
> ...


I'm a bit lost there salti, they should have carried your yak instead of their own?
Then gone back and carried there own yaks down while you where out fishing?


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Lazybugger said:


> Here's one from the weekend
> 
> Begging a lift to Palmy off a mate who obliges, and then on the trip home, on the M1, pull out a big bottle and ask "mind if I take a piss?
> 
> Thank god the Yatala pie shop turn off came up 1 minute later.


No biggy. You should have had your eyes on the road. Anyway, I may be a _bit_ feral, but when you've got to go, you've got to go.

BTW, the peppered steak Yatala pie was lovely Scott, and the toilets were clean. :lol:


----------



## jbonez (Jul 9, 2013)

Its worst when they hold the pee bottle out the window and it sprays all down your car and in the back window.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2014)

Africans that brag it up for a month about a DI trip

Mate's that always seem to bust big fish right under your nose when you donut

Guy's who put huge Cobes on there avatar but have never posted pic on forum


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

KingCobe said:


> Africans that brag it up for a month about a DI trip
> 
> Mate's that always seem to bust big fish right under your nose when you donut
> 
> Guy's who put huge Cobes on there avatar but have never posted pic on forum


People that borrow your spare plastic yak and then everyone thinks they are you out on the water. :lol:

Oh and those who borrow your spare yak and tinarse 3 spanish and arrive back on the beach by 6am. :shock:


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2014)

Now that's been pretty funny, one day three separate boats in one trip calling out carnster ,carnster ,carnster

I was always too busy too look up , putting a pilly on or something

If you don't start answering these boy's , your goin to make a few enemie's, lol


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

KingCobe said:


> Now that's been pretty funny, one day three separate boats in one trip calling out carnster ,carnster ,carnster


If nothing else - this alone gives weight to the 250+ posts trip report area


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

anselmo said:


> KingCobe said:
> 
> 
> > Now that's been pretty funny, one day three separate boats in one trip calling out carnster ,carnster ,carnster
> ...


X 6 It would be even better if it was 350 posts.

No one from the Goldie should be posting in anywhere other than the 250+ posts area....otherwise you're making it hard for everyone.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

kayakone said:


> No one from the Goldie should be posting in anywhere other than the 250+ posts area....otherwise you're making it hard for everyone.


Don't agree Trev, all those hot spots are well known, and always busy in season from long before the forums existed, 30+ years ago the arguing at Palmy was an annual event.

Just walk or cycle along the foreshore, look seawards and boats and feeding birds do their own promoting the length of the GC.

If you really think you have a secret spot just shut up is best, although doubt there is much not known these days.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Anyone who watched Paul burt lat night on the news would have known the latest goss.


----------



## brolans (Aug 9, 2012)

carnster said:


> Anyone who watched Paul burt lat night on the news would have known the latest goss.


Yep... he is the problem... :lol:


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

kraley said:


> kayakone said:
> 
> 
> > X 6 It would be even better if it was 350 posts.
> ...


Bah yourself Ken......you have no idea about the Palmy reef.

If someone posts about a catch in normal trip reports, 50 - 100 boats turn up the next day, cutting off trolling lines and being downright rude...a nightmare for yakkers. The Goldie boys know the score and I reckon will not be offended by my reminder.

You, can stop telling me telling anyone else whether they than can post or not - _ you _are so lame. Mind you own business. :twisted:


----------



## punchanello (Oct 6, 2011)

Totally lame.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

carnster said:


> Anyone who watched Paul burt lat night on the news would have known the latest goss.


Same with Luke Badham fish report on Ch9 GC News tonight, pictures of boats on the reef, gave water depths to fish etc, out from Q1.


----------



## krustayshen (Oct 14, 2013)

nezevic said:


> Petty fighting on and off the water


This would be a good way to end this topic, all those in agreement say nothing.


----------

